# Newbie Surfing For Answers



## Michelle Evans-Street (Feb 25, 2017)

Like many of you, I search the web for answers. I stumbled across this thread and saw a few great topics. I'm a married 36yr old, mother of a teenager. I was friends with my husband for 10yrs, and he chased me to be with me. I wouldn't give him the time of day. Finally I gave him a chance. Complete opposite of each other. We dated for 2yrs, and will be married 4yrs this year. Marraige is rough. That's all!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Michelle Evans-Street said:


> Like many of you, I search the web for answers. I stumbled across this thread and saw a few great topics. I'm a married 36yr old, mother of a teenager. I was friends with my husband for 10yrs, and he chased me to be with me. I wouldn't give him the time of day. Finally I gave him a chance. Complete opposite of each other. We dated for 2yrs, and will be married 4yrs this year. Marraige is rough. That's all!




This is an anonymous board. Don't use your real name.


----------

